# 2013 Cruze bobble noise in front driver suspension



## mb88 (Jun 3, 2014)

I see there was definitely an issue with the 2011 & 2012 front suspension and it seemed to mostly deal with struts.

I am having the same issue and dealer can barely hear the noise. 

Usually happens when driving on uneven road pavement at slow speeds.....driving me nuts.

Anyone else having this issue....2013 cruze lt rs.

Thanks


----------



## Farmington (Mar 7, 2014)

its probably coming from the rear. thats where mine is. been waiting 4 months for GM to come up with a solution. I think they're ignoring me.


----------



## NB983 (Jun 8, 2012)

mb88 said:


> I see there was definitely an issue with the 2011 & 2012 front suspension and it seemed to mostly deal with struts.
> 
> I am having the same issue and dealer can barely hear the noise.
> 
> ...



Hi mb88,

I have a 2012 Holden SRiV and at 48000k's (29800miles) and it has started making what you have described, a bobble from the front suspension. It seems only to be from the driver or right hand side, driving slow over uneven road. There is no bolts to tighten from under the bonnet (like the 3 or so like older cars had) so I'm not sure what else to check... How have you gone? I can see you posted your comment back on April 6th.?


----------



## elykoj (Nov 1, 2013)

I HAVE A 14 LTZ RS WITH 9500 MILES. suspension feels loose in front when going over bumps. is this fixable?


----------

